# Post some of the most beautiful melodies you can think of



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

Faure's Nocturne No. 4, the entire A section:






Schubert's _Die Schone Mullerin_, Des Baches Wiegenlied:






Janacek's _On an Overgrown Path_, I: Our Evenings:






And of course, Tchaikovsky's _Symphony No. 6_, First movement... the second theme starting around 5:25:


----------



## Llyranor (Dec 20, 2010)

Barber's Violin Concerto - 2nd movement.

Oboe at the beginning, and when the melody repeats with the solo violin at 4:25. Beautiful.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Moeran - G minor Symphony: 




Schubert - Winterreise - Rast: 




Beethoven - Grosse Fuge: 



 (1:07 - the fugue subject)

Bach - B minor Mass - Agnus Dei: 




Cherubini - Requiem - Pie Jesu: 




Mozart - Symphony 40: 



 (obviously)

Mozart: Symphony 41: 



 (2:32)

Cage - Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano:


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

For Ravellian... Ravel : Ma Mère l'Oye: Le Jardin Féerique.






(all the piece is pure gold )


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

@ Aleazk: Very evocative clip to match the music's beauty. Nice job!


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

samurai said:


> @ Aleazk: Very evocative clip to match the music's beauty. Nice job!


it's not a clip that i made , i only searched for a performance of this piece by Dutoit in youtube and this was very fine to me, regards.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## ElQ (Sep 12, 2011)

The melody from the nocturne in Borodin's string quartet no. 2 is pretty great.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

(from 2:13 to 2:24)


----------



## Clementine (Nov 18, 2011)




----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

Chopin Scherzo op. 31: around 4:54


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

I've really been getting into the music of Alan Hovhaness lately, and came acrosss this little gem tonight on *Spotify*. I'm posting the *YouTube* link to this so hopefully more of my fellow members will be able to enjoy it: 



.
For some reason--especially near its end--this piece is very reminiscent of the *Fantasia* *on* *a* *Theme* *of* *Thomas* *Tallis* by Ralph Vaughan Williams to my ears. Does anyone else share this reaction?


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

I seem to have these two pieces stuck on my mind for now, and maybe I can add a few more later on. :}

*Chopin Berceuse Op 57 D Flat Major*






This is probably my favorite rendition of this piece, and it was the sole reason why I wanted to start playing the piano, unfortunately that idea was abandoned long ago lol. Valentina Lisitsa's mesmerizing; from the first note to the last one I was spellbound by her superb playing.

*Antonio Cartellieri - Concerto for Flute in G Major - 03 - Rondo - Allegro*






Love this piece it's very beautiful. Also, if anyone knows where I can find the first and second movement please let me know, I would truly appreciate it.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Joe Hisaishi's "The Merry-Go-Round of Life" has definitely got a beautiful melody, as does a lot of the music of Chopin. The most beautiful PIECES I have heard are Jonathan Harvey's "Mortuous Plango, Vivos Voco" and Barber's Adagio for Strings.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Goodness gracious! How could I forget Peter Sculthorpe's Left Bank Waltz?????


----------



## Lisztian (Oct 10, 2011)

24:30, and then again at 29:05. One of my favourite pieces.

Actually then also the last piece on the video, starting at 42:48. That whole piece is also one of my favourites...beautific!


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)




----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

3rd Movement of Brahms Piano Quartet No.3





3rd Movement of Schumann Piano Quartet


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Arvo Pärt's Fratres (violin and piano version) is the most beautiful piece on Earth.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

There are hundreds of course, but here's the same as I always post on melody threads (and will keep doing so until someone tells me that, _yes_, it is sublime!  ):


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Totally forgot, the only thing by Brahms that I like, Nänie:


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Llyranor (Dec 20, 2010)

Dear me, I completely forgot about Jupiter from Holst's The Planets.

That's definitely one of my top contenders! 3:06-4:55. To die for!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Hm. Actually I was watching that exact video on YouTube yesterday.


----------



## vasysm (Oct 27, 2011)

Beautiful melody alright:


----------



## DavidMahler (Dec 28, 2009)

This is beauty to me:


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Dvorak: Romantic pieces - Larghetto

Nice thread by the way. I will come back when I listen to something. (Short musical memory)


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

The andante movement form the *First* *Symphony* of Jean Sibelius: Maurice Abravanel - Symphony No. 1 in E Minor, Op. 39: II. Andante, ma non troppo lento


----------



## pollux (Nov 11, 2011)

The french baroque has also some marvelous melodies, here played by their best interpreter, Scott Ross:


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

From the *First* *Symphony* of Sibelius: Royal Philharmonic Orchestra - Symphony No.1 in E minor, Op.39: II. Andante ma non troppo lento


----------



## brianwalker (Dec 9, 2011)

Bach is often disparaged as too "dry" or "academic", but he wrote some of the liveliest and sweetest melodies that I know of.


----------



## Beethovenrox (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## rattzzable (Dec 7, 2011)

La Valse d'Amelie





 Jacques Loussier Air on G





 Georges Boulanger Oci Ciornie


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

brianwalker said:


> Bach is often disparaged as too "dry" or "academic", but he wrote some of the liveliest and sweetest melodies that I know of.


in the same line:


----------



## Lisztian (Oct 10, 2011)

From 1:10. Liszt's piano concerti get a lot of hate, and I admit they aren't the best in the repertoire...but given a good performance his 2nd piano concerto is one of my absolute favourites. He combines what you have in most other piano concerti in 20 minutes. I think it's a masterful work that exploits thematic transformation to the full.


----------



## Fiorentino (Nov 10, 2011)

Some personal favourites:

Schubert's String Quintet D.956 - the second theme of the first movement, and the main theme of the second movement (howsoever defined!)

Schubert's Fantasia in F minor D.940 - the second theme of the second section

Schubert's Fantasie for piano and violin D.934 - the theme of the third movement (a setting of his song 'Sei mir gegrüsst', but I prefer this setting of the theme to the original)

And just so this isn't entirely Schubert-dominated... 

Rachmaninov - 2nd symphony, main melody from third movement (first played by solo clarinet, then strings in the recap)

Tchaikovsky - Piano Trio, first movement opening melody (brought back in the finale)


----------



## Eviticus (Dec 8, 2011)

No need to say more...


----------



## Eviticus (Dec 8, 2011)

My favourite theme from film! Bliss.


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

Schubert is the greatest melodist of all..


----------



## Eviticus (Dec 8, 2011)

peeyaj said:


> Schubert is the greatest melodist of all..




I'd say the greatest melodist of all was the one that produced the most catchy and memorable melodies in the classical music genre.... That guy was born 12 years after Schuberts death...


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Thiiiiiis. Every second is wonderful, but for the calorific stuff, go to 3:25. Of course, the Polovtsian Dances from the same opera are worthy of mention too (the reason I'm posting this is because I just came across an absolutely amazing version recorded by Sir Georg Solti. It's not on YouTube, but you need to hear it!).


----------



## poconoron (Oct 26, 2011)

Mozart melodies (whom others after him - Schubert, Tchaikovsky, Rossini, Beethoven, etc. aspired to):


























Just barely scratching the surface, folks.


----------



## poconoron (Oct 26, 2011)

Some lesser-known Mozart beauties:


----------



## Sofronitsky (Jun 12, 2011)

Two heavyweight contenders not previously mentioned! (I hope)

Rachmaninoff G major prelude





Saint-Saens Introduction and Rondo Capriccioso


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

pollux said:


> The french baroque has also some marvelous melodies, here played by their best interpreter, Scott Ross:


MOAR please.

Rameau used to call this "good taste" in the traité, i agree.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Jeff N got me listening to Faure (I'm forever indebted!!) and there are lots of beautiful melodies, but this is probably the most touching.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Hellloooooo Piano Concerto No. 1 by the man who should be owning this thread


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## Gneiss (Feb 3, 2009)

poconoron said:


> Mozart melodies (whom others after him - Schubert, Tchaikovsky, Rossini, Beethoven, etc. aspired to):


That was my choice too, I had it played at my wedding...

The Piano concerto 21 K467 II- Andante must be right up there too.. (Starts at about 14:20)




Friedrich von Flotow's Opera Martha has some wonderful melodies throughout...


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

The beautiful theme that starts out on saxophone in the calmer middle section of Rachmaninov's first Symphonic Dance. It goes from winds only to a version with piano and strings, which sounds a little more 'Hollywood'. There's something about saxophone in a classical setting. It doesn't happen that often, but I like it when it does. (From around 3:25 in the video)


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Ravel: Ma Mère l'Oye - VII. Petit Poucet


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

aleazk said:


> Ravel: Ma Mère l'Oye - VII. Petit Poucet


That one always reminds me of this (which deserves a place in the thread, too) because the first phrase of each ends on a similar motive


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)




----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

so graceful...






(starts at 0:05)


----------



## brianwalker (Dec 9, 2011)

Favorite recording: Klemperer


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

This is a gift from god really.


----------



## Andreas (Apr 27, 2012)

The big theme from Wagner's Rienzi overture. Wagner's not short on big themes, but for me, he really knocked himself out with this one.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Beethovens ode to joy (the orchestral part without the vocalists starting from 2:28)




Beethovens 7th symphony 2nd movement
Beethovens Sonata no. 8 Pathetique - 2nd Movement
W. A. Mozarts - Concerto For Two Pianos, K 365; 3rd Movement
Sibeliuses violin concerto


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

Answers from FFXIV also has a breathtakingly beautiful melody.


----------



## Andreas (Apr 27, 2012)

I must add Brahms, violin concerto, the main theme of the slow movement introduced by the oboe.

And Beethoven, op. 111, the theme of the arietta. Those wonderful unisons. The simplest of intervals, yet perhaps the most powerful of all if used well. Wagner knew how to do it too.


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

Wagner attracted me to classic music ... Dvorak and Sibelius fulfilled my music taste with their beautiful melodies 

There are just so many to write.


----------



## Lisztian (Oct 10, 2011)

The theme of the final movement of Op. 109 certainly deserves a mention.


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

I think Borodin was somewhat of master of beautiful melodies. Too bad his chemist (and primary) career took up so much time. 

Like In the Steppes of Central Asia, both the 'Russian' theme and the 'Oriental' theme are gorgeous. Towards the end the oriental theme is turned to major and they're played in counterpoint.


----------



## powerbooks (Jun 30, 2012)

aleazk said:


> For Ravellian... Ravel : Ma Mère l'Oye: Le Jardin Féerique.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So many to list, and most of the posts have yield a rich library of most beautiful melodies you can think of.

This clip was deleted on YT, but this piece reminded me a wonderful concert experience four years ago in San Francisco. After the Ravel piano concerto in G, Martha Argerich was dragged back to stage by thunderously applause, and this time amazingly, gave an encore, with MTT!

(The first concert in previous night, she did not do encore at all. Yes, I went twice!)

This time, it was Le Jardin féérique, duet with MTT! And the finale is so fast and wild, like she was teasing with MTT! Oh the audience went crazy!! :lol:

If only someone can find an exciting duet clip......


----------

